

The JavaScript Execution Context & Stack - Mamady
http://davidshariff.com/blog/what-is-the-execution-context-in-javascript/

======
lucian1900
Stupid fucking sidebar. Not only does it move with my scrolling, but it covers
content!

And this guy creates "stunning applications & designs used by millions of
people"?

~~~
dspillett
And the content is fixed width, and wider than my browser window when I first
hit it. I hope there is something in there to detect really small displays
otherwise the page will be unusable on small-to-smallish screen devices
(netbooks and 10" tablets or smaller).

I suspect from the technical nature of the article he is a front-end
_programmer_ and not a designer, and from the display issues I would guess he
works in a large enough team that he rarely has to worry about front-end
_design_ as someone else is responsible for that.

~~~
Isofarro
He labels himself as a "front-end engineer", which suggests his speciality is
stuff inside the browser window.

And his site suggests either he is not very good at it, or he is comfortable
enforcing what he believes the web is on the visitors to his site, i.e.
minimum browser canvas width of about 1200 pixels. At that point the pseudo-
left-hand menu doesn't obstruct the content.

~~~
decode
Has there been a major site redesign in the last hour? In both Firefox and
Chrome I see a variable-width content area and the sidebar moves to the top of
the viewport if the browser width is too narrow for it to fit on the side.

~~~
Isofarro
yes, that left hand nav is now permanently horizontal across the top. That's
changed today.

------
ufo
I see no mention of closures, callbacks or setTimeout/setInterval. Is this
some kind of joke?

~~~
batista
No, it's an article that lacks some (not that) advanced stuff.

A joke is more like "Knock, knock. Who's there?" etc.

~~~
rsanchez1
Well a joke is more like that jumping sidebar with all the social sharing.

